# Tennessee Suggestions?



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi folks!

My son really got into fishing last year (he's 12) and Spring Break is coming up in 2 weeks. I thought about going to Florida or Texas, but I decided we'll just stay around the Ohio area (within a day's drive by truck) instead.

I was thinking of going to Tennessee to fish for the first time. I don't know a lot about the area down there, but hey, that's the adventure! 

I was reading about Reelfoot, but I'm terribly allergic to snakes. I'd hate to put bullet holes in the boat if one of those moccasins got in! So...I was thinking more eastern or central Tennessee.

Anyone have suggestions? We may camp (tents), but more than likely we'll get a room somewhere. We'll need a boat rental, too (fishing boat or pontoon, either works for us). Bass...crappie...no matter. Just want a 2- or 3-day fishing trip to shake the Winter rust off.

I looked over Google Earth pretty good and see that there are a number of larger lakes, I just don't know how crowded they are (jet skis, etc.).

Suggestions, anyone? I thank you in advance!


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

I live in Knoxville area, I may have some suggestions? When is the exact dates you were thinking about coming & what do you want to fish for?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

GYoung36 said:


> I live in Knoxville area, I may have some suggestions? When is the exact dates you were thinking about coming & what do you want to fish for?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for writing.

We'd like to go at the end of next week, maybe Thurs-Sat. The Knoxville area would be great...right down 75.

We'd like to find some smallmouth, largemouth or crappie, if possible.

Any insight you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A little early. I am taking my grandson and wife to reelfoot for a week mid april . the crappie and bluegill are exellent and the bass average 3-4 lbs. My wife hates snakes too but out of 12 years I have only seen 1 moccasin. most are water snakes. The 3 - 4 day fishing packages include a boat and moter. Try George Bunch on the net and set up the panfish trip of a lifetime Tom


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> A little early. I am taking my grandson and wife to reelfoot for a week mid april . the crappie and bluegill are exellent and the bass average 3-4 lbs. My wife hates snakes too but out of 12 years I have only seen 1 moccasin. most are water snakes. The 3 - 4 day fishing packages include a boat and moter. Try George Bunch on the net and set up the panfish trip of a lifetime Tom


Tom,

I tell you, Reelfoot looks fantastic. Some of the forums I read talked about a LOT of snakes. Maybe they're just posting that to keep folks away from their favorite spot! 

I'll do a little research on George Bunch today. Thanks for the tip.

I realize it's a little early, but we're itching to get out and he's got a week off. He won't be off again until Summer (end of May this year).

Good luck at Reelfoot!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I have been to Reelfoot a couple times over spring break -fishing wasn't great because it's a little early but if the fish don't bite - at 12 your son should love riding around in the boat and checking out the little inlets and such - dress warm and take rain gear - the waves will splash on you if there is any wind. There is nothing like reelfoot here in the Dayton area - 

What ever you do, buy plenty of cheap bobbers and hooks - they will get hooked up on stumps under water and you will break them off...LOL...hope the weather is good for you - enjoy! 

on a side note - I was planning on maybe going to Douglas Lake for Easter weekend - Gyoung - any reports from there?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Dale Hallow Lake in Tenn is a good place to we stayed at Cedar Hill Resort


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Pound, The Crappie should be ready to spawn down there and you will need to buy your shiners by the pound. We are letting logan take a week off of school but he is a Honer student and even has asked his teachers for work so he don't get behind. Mid April the snakes won't be out too bad and next week I doubt they will be out at all. If you go let us know how it went and I will do the same in one month. Tight lines, Tom


----------



## Corn Crib (Feb 2, 2008)

Dale Hollow is a good choice, lg mouth are up and smallmouth are slow right now. we are heading down friday morning. Willow Grove Marina is nice and in middle of lake so you can run either way to fish. Good Luck.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley are always good for crappie and bass. It is 4.5-5 hour drive depending on what part of the lake you are going to. For bass you only need a rattle trap and shakey head to catch some bass, and some minnows or crappie jigs for the crappie.

Good luck.


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who responded. I still haven't decided what to do yet, but I'm considering your advice.

We may re-think and go to Dale Hollow...maybe even down to Fontana. Anyone been to Fontana this time of year?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I would suggest Dale Hollow too. I'll be there next week.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm going to dale hallow for the first time in early April. Seems like a lot of you guys have been there. We're going to target crappie first does any one know any hot baits I should pick up before I go or have any hot spots.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Kentucky lake for sure! Stay at moors resort!!! it right on the lake, they have great marina and restaurant right there! Crappie will be shallow and bass everywhere!!! Trust me!!! Check it out kentuckylake.com has everything you'll need ! Been going there for 20 some years! I go 3 times a year! Love it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dale hollow rocks. We catch a ton of 3 to 5 pound smallies there every year. Going down in early may. Silver buddies are dynamite in april and May for big smallies. You can catch monster 1 pound bluegill and 2 pound shellcrackers on that lake also. Hopefully they will be bedding when I get there. A 2 pound redear is a hell of a fight, taste good to!!!


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Little to early for Douglas Lake easter weekend? Water is just starting to come up and the weather has not been warm enough to get the bite started 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

I thank you all for the advice you provided. I had a lot to look/think over.

We've decided to go to Dale Hollow Lake this time around (first time there). We'll be there late next week.

Now all I have to do is find the fish! Anyone have any starter suggestions for a newby on that lake? Looks like the weather will be in the 50s when we get down there.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't know much about Dale Hollow but I know the locals love that lake (I lived in the Nashville area for a few years). They been having the same up and down temps like we've been having, I would concentrate on wintering or very early spring patterns in the main channel. If nothing there, work your way up one of the fingers, water maybe down though. I fished Priest Lake lots and found 3in light green curly tail grubs on jig heads to work at this time of year. Hopefully someone else can help you out little more. Good luck.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

tell us where your going to stay and we can help. Cedar Hill Resort is a good Place


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm actually staying off the lake a bit, but will be renting a boat at Hendrick's Creek Resort. It's on the northwest side of the lake.

I thought one day we'd head down the southwest portion and another day head to the southeast side.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Hi Pound Test, you'll enjoy Dale Hollow. I found a fishing report for it last week that is in a blog format and covers one guy's trips over several seasons, so you might get an idea of what works when. http://www.fishin.com/reports/ky/ky-1/Dale.htm.
Also, I think I have read that largemouth are moving shallow right now but the smallmouth are a bit deeper. Both my trips so far have been in the fall, and patterns were completely different each time, so I had to try a lot of different types of structure each time to figure it out. Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Hendricks resort is just B4 Cedar Hill Resort if i remember right there are tires at the entrance to Hendricks coming off the lake. A good spot to fish Good Luck and Have Fun


----------



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

Dont know if you seen this but the Chick is probably hottest lake in US right now. Takes over 40lbs to win 1 day tournies all spring.


----------

